# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Yusuf Halaçoğlu'na saldırmanın dayanılmaz hafifliği

## bozok

*Yusuf Halaçoğlu'na saldırmanın dayanılmaz hafifliği  

Mehmet GüL / YENİüAĞ 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 22/08/2007*  

*Eski Malezya Başbakanı Mahathir Muhammet bundan birkaç yıl önce ğDünyayı Yahudiler idare ediyor ve çok kötü idare ediyorlar.ğ demişti.* Bunun üzerine dünyanın her tarafından protesto sesleri yükselmiş, ona saldırmışlardı. O ise daha sonra tekrar bir basın toplantısı yaparak ben Yahudilerle ilgili konuşmuştum size ne oluyor ki dedikten sonra *ğİşte bakın benim haklılığımı Yahudi olmayanların bile onları koruyan bu protestoları ispat ediyor, yani dünyayı Yahudiler idare ediyorğ*  diye tekrarlamıştı. *Marlon Brando da dünya çapında büyük ve önemli bir aktörken ğHollywood Yahudilerin tekelinde, işlerine gelmeyen bir şey yapmıyorlarğ demiş ve sekiz yıl figüranlık teklifi bile alamamıştı.* Sonra özür diledi de bir iki filmde rol kaptı. Prof. Yusuf Halaçoğlu ile ilgili bir yazı yazacaktım da bu öylesine aklıma geldi. Konuyla doğrudan bir ilgisi yok ama yansımalar itibariyle aynı. 

üarpıtılarak alındığı anlaşılan sözlerine, yaptığı basın toplantısında açıklık getiren Halaçoğlu *ğBunları ben TTK Başkanı bir tarihçi olarak gündeme getirmeyecektim de kim getirecekti?ğ* diyor. Haklı tabii. Bunu TMSF veya BDDK Başkanı mı araştırıp dile getirecek yoksa Halaçoğluğna hışımla saldıran Soros beslemesi Türk Tarih Vakfığnın askerleri mi? Halaçoğlu, ABD, İngiliz ve Osmanlı belgeleri ile bütün iddialarını ispatlıyor zaten. Basın toplantısında* ğBu bölücülük olmuyor mu, siz Alevi Kürtlerini, Ermeni gösteriyorsunuzğ*  diyenlere verdiği cevap da aslında işin püf noktası. *ğBen asla Alevi Kürtleri demedim kendisini Alevi Kürt olarak gösteren Ermenileri kastettimğ*  diyor. *TİKKO ve PKKğyı Ermeni ağırlıklı bir örgüt olarak niteleyen*  *Sayın Halaçoğluğnu doğrulayan o kadar çok delil var ki. Daha bir yıl bile olmadı, İstanbul polisi TİKKOğcuların örgüt evini bastığında bazı pankartlar ele geçti. Bunların birinde ğErmeni soykırımını unutmadıkğ  yazıyordu. Hiç kimse doğru dürüst üstünde durmadı bile. Ermeni soykırımı ile TİKKOğnun ilişkisi nedir diye soran da olmamıştır.*  

PKK, 1980ğlerin başında Bekaa vadisinde ASALA ile anlaştıktan sonra, eylemlere 1984 saldırısı ile başladı. ASALA ise süratle gündemden düştü. Bunu *ğBir Halkı Savunmakğ*  isimli kitabında ücalan tafsilatı ile anlatmaktadır. Onun içindir ki kısa zamanda gizli Ermenilerin ağırlıkta olduğu yabancı uyruklu *ğsünnetsizğ*  sözde Kürtlerin katıldığı bir örgüt haline geldi. Daha birkaç ay önce bazı terörist kızların cesetlerinin boynunda haç olan madalyonları, gazeteler görüntüledi. Yani bir anlamda 1926ğların Hoybun örgütü yeni Hoybun olarak hortlatılmış oldu. 

Kürt sorununu barışçı bir şekilde çözme konusunda vereceği oylarıyla ilgili pazarlık meselesi yapan Ahmet Türk hala, Abdullah Gülğden haber beklediğini söylüyor. Halaçoğluğnun da istifasını istiyor. üok kızmış, çünkü Halaçoğlu bölücülük yapıyormuş. Bunu PKKğnın meclis temsilcisi DTPğnin başkanı Ahmet Türk söylüyor. *ğPKK misyonuna karşı çıkamamğ*  diyen, *ğKürtçeğyi TBMMğnin dili yapalım yoksa şimdiki yirmi dokuzuncu isyan otuzuncuya dönüşürğ*  diyen DTP söylüyor. Allahğın işine bakın ki Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun bölücülükten dolayı istifasını istiyor. Bu acıklı komediyi çok izleyeceğiz daha. *Oysa Halaçoğlu henüz Sünni Kürtler arasındaki kendini Müslüman ve Kürt gösteren Ermenilerden bahsetmiyor. Sadece bir örnek verelim gerisini herkes düşünsün. Birkaç ay önce ğTespih Taneleriğ  diye bir hatıra roman yazmış Diyarbakırlı Mıgırdıç Margosyan  ile Sabah gazetesinin Pazar ekinde bir söyleşi yayınlanıyor. Orada diyor ki ğBize Diyarbakırğda gavur diyorlardı. İstanbulğda ise Kürt.ğ  Bu ayrı bir yanlışı işaret etse de asıl konu şu: ğSerkis nasıl Ali olduğ  diye bir ara başlıkta tehcirde dedesinin ve küçük yaştaki oğlu Serkisğin Müslüman olduğunu anlatıp, Ali adını aldığını belirten Margosyan, babasının asla 5 vakit namazını aksatmadığını, annesinin ise çarşaf giyip mutaassıp bir Müslüman örneği olduğunu söylüyor. Daha sonra ortam düzeliyor ve o dindar Ali, tekrar Serkis oluyor. O, gözlerini bile göstermeyen çarşaflı annesi, normal bir Ermeni kadını oluyor. Yani dinlerine dönüyorlar. Bunu Margosyan ğEski dinlerine dönmeleri biraz zaman aldığ diye ifade ediyor. Görüyor musunuz olanları? Karşınızda en dindar aşırı ve radikal Müslüman gibi duranların bile, aslında rol yaptığını fırsat kolladığını, eğer bu fırsatını henüz bulamamışlarsa da gerçek dindaşlarına yardım ve destek vereceklerini kim inkar edebilir.  

Hrant Dinkğin, Ermenistanğda siz asıl 500 bin Müslüman olmuş Ermeniğye bakın sözünü hatırlayalım ve bilelim ki konu, Kürtçeğyi öğrenmiş devletle sorunu olan Kızılbaş Türkmenğin Kürtleşmesi değildir. Yusuf Halaçoğluğnu kararlılığından dolayı tebrik ediyor, çalışmalarını bir an önce sonlandırmasını temenni ediyorum.*

----------


## bozok

Onların meselesi Halaçoğlu mu?  

*Mehmet GüL / YENİüAĞ
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 24/08/2007*  

Halaçoğluğnun malum beyanı üzerine eteğinde erik kurusu olan herkes feryada başladı. Kimisi terbiyesizce *ğAlın bu adamığ*  bile dedi. Kimisi de hiç uzmanlığı olmayan bir konuda, bu işin zirvesindeki bir ilim adamını neredeyse bilgisizlik, yalancılık ve hatta ırkçılıkla suçluyordu. Zaten bu tipleri hepimiz biliyoruz. Irkçılık yaptığını iddia edip onun görevden alınmasını isteyenler arasında DTP bile vardı. İyi ama DTPğnin neredeyse tamamı her gün bölücü demeçler veriyor, davranışlar sergiliyordu. üstelik *daha dün bölücü teröristlik suçundan hapiste yatan Sebahat Tuncel*  ne çabuk bütünleştirici olmuştu, milli birlikten yana olmuştu. Halaçoğluğna saldıran ekip hiç *ğBunlardan milletvekili olmaz, bunlar düpedüz bölücü, meclisten atın bunlarığ*  dedi mi? Birilerinin *ğAma onların dokunulmazlıkları var artık bunu yapamayızğ*  dediklerini duyar gibiyiz. İyi o zaman, bunların milletvekili olmadan önce söyledikleri ne olacak. Leyla Zana açıkça her sözünde bölücülük yapmıyor mu? Onunla ilgili hangi tepkiniz oldu? Milliyet gazetesi açıkça bölücülüğü tahrik eden Kürt Alevi ayrımına giderek bölücülük yaparken hiç birinizin memnuniyetsizliğinizi ifade eden bir belirti görmedik. Bırakın yabancı servislerin sözde ilim adamlarını, *bu ülkede bu milletin başbakan yaptığı bir insan 36 etnik gruptan bahsediyor,* Türkleri de bunlardan birisi yapıyor. üst kimliklerden biri olarak bile ortaya koymuyor. Siz taklacılar onu alkışlıyorsunuz. Biriniz çıkıp* ğBir ülkenin başbakanı ancak birlik bütünlük telkini yapabilir, bu söyledikleri doğru bile olsa onun sorumluluğu bunu ifadeye manidir, istifa etmelidirğ dediniz mi?*  Ne istifası, üstelik onu bu konuda destekleyip beslediniz. Söylemediği sözlerden dolayı ise Yusuf Halaçoğluğna *ğİstifa etsin, alın bu adamığ* naraları atıyorsunuz. ünce yere düşen takkenizi alıp şu kelinizi bir örtün de millet anlamasın bari. 

Halaçoğlu yerli yabancı belgelere dayanarak ilmi bir sonuca varmış. Zaten bu tür tepkilerin olabileceğini de hesaplamıştır. Ben bir iki örnekle ona destek olmak istiyorum. Burhan Kocadağ *ğDoğuda Aşiretler Kürtler Alevilerğ*  isimli kitabında doğuda nüfus kesafetindeki değişimi izah ederken *ğOlayların akışı ile yerli Ermenilerin bir kısmı göç etmiş kalanlar da Müslümanlığa şeklen dönüşüm yaparak çoğunluğa uymuşlardır.ğ*  (sf 218) Buradaki şeklen sözü ile Halaçoğluğnun gözüken nitelemesi aynı şeyi ifade etmektedir. Burhan Kocadağ günümüzde de onlara ğdönmeğ denildiğini belirtiyor. Burhan Kocadağğın Varta doğumlu olduğunu da özellikle ifade edelim. 

*ğSaadettin Paşağnın Anılarığ*  ismiyle kitapçılarda da satılan çok önemli bir kitap var. Olayların başlangıç noktası sayılan 1896 tarihinde Bitlis-Muş-Van bölgesine gidip sükuneti sağlamak, çatışmaları durdurmak isteyen paşanın günlüğünden alınmıştır. *Biz bunlardan sadece birini nakledelim: Paşaya bir haber gelir ki Sasonğda Ermeniler, kiliselerini kapatmışlar ve 2000 kadarı Müslüman olup namaz kılmaktadırlar. Paşa hayret eder. Yine benzer haberler gelir. üeşitli köylerde kiliseler camilere çevrilmiş ve Müslümanlara kız vermeye başlamışlar. Sonra anlaşılır ki Avrupağnın Hıristiyan kamuoyunu yanlarına almak için, Batı hükümet ve gazetelerine bütün bunların zorla yaptırıldığını, baskı ve zulüm gördüklerini bildirmektedirler. *  

*Mıgırdiç Margosyanğın*  Müslüman adı Ali olan babası 5 vakit namazlı Serkisğin onu İstanbulğa gönderme sebebini *ğTespih Taneleriğ* isimli kitabında yazdığı şekli ile Ermeniceğyi iyi öğrenmek için olduğunu söylüyor. Onu gönderirken *ğKendi dilini iyice öğren, adam olğ*  diyor Ali, yani Serkis. Dayısı Haçadur da Müslüman adı İsmail Temiz. Babası Serkis Ali de kızı Artemisği onu *ğErmenistan bayrağına kurban edeceğimğ*  diye sevmektedir. Zaten Diyarbakırğdaki bütün Ermeniler Rusyağnın Ermenilere kapılarını açtığı söylentisi üzerine radyo haberlerini hiç kaçırmamakta ve Ermenistanğa gitmek için yanıp tutuşmaktadırlar. *Yani öyle Türkiyeğye söylendiği gibi bağlı falan da değildir.*  Daha pek çok örnek verilebilir. Bunların Türk Tarih Kurumuğnda fazlasıyla olduğu kesindir. 

*ğİstemezükğçü takımın asıl derdi, milletimizin uyanıp Kürtçülük adı altında Osmanlıcılık yapıldığını anlamasıdır. Serkis ne kadar Ali ise, bunların bir çoğu da o kadar Kürttür.*

----------


## bozok

Saldırının arkasındakiler!  

*üzcan YENİüERİ 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 24/08/2007*  

*Ermeni Diyasporasının yardakçılarından olan malum bir tarihçi, bir süre önce ABDğden şunu söylemişti: ğTürkiyeğde Gündüz Aktan, şükrü Elekdağ, Yusuf Halaçoğlu vb. gibi üç/beş kişi var. Onlar susturulduğunda   ğ Ermeni Soykırım ğını Türkiyeğye kabul ettirmek çok daha kolay olacaktırğ.  Bu sözleri TTK Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğluğna yönelik son medya linçini gördükten sonra hatırlatmak zorunluluk oldu*.

*Prof. Halaçoğlu, mesleğinin ve bilim adamlığının gereği olarak katıldığı bir toplantıda şöyle bir açıklama yapmış: ğPek çok, bugün Kürt dediğimiz insanlar aslında Türkmen asıllı, yapısal olarak söylüyorum. Kürt alevi olarak bilinen bir çok insan da maalesef Ermeni Dönmeleridir. TİKKO/PKK içinde yer alanların birçoğu bunlardanğ  demiş. Bunlar aslında, herkesin hem şahit olduğu hem de bildiği gerçeklerdir. Uzun süre Abdullah ücalanğa  ğErmeni Dölüğ  de bu yüzden deniliyordu.*

*Prof. Halaçoğluğnun bilgi, belge ve tarihi gerçeklere dayalı olarak yaptığı bu açıklama, özellikle malum medyanın tetikçileri tarafından olağanüstü bir hızla mecraından saptırıldı. Bu saptırma son derece profesyonelce yapılmıştır. Bunu da bundan sonra etnik ve mezhep bölücülüğünün önünü kesme ihtimali olan bilimsel ve belgelere dayalı çalışmalarda bulunanların gözünü şimdiden korkutmak için yapmaktadırlar. şu hale bakın; ğPKKğya terör örgütüdür diyememğ diyen DTP Genel Başkanı Türk, konu TTK Başkanı Yusuf Halaçoğlu olunca hükmünü derhal verdi. 

Ahmet Türk, ğKürt Aleviler Ermeni dönmesiğ diyen Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun dile getirdiği görüşlerle ğIrkçı-bölücü kamplaşmağ  yaptığını savunarak, ğderhal görevden alınmasınığ istedi. Türk, Halaçoğluğnun sözlerini ise ğKardeş halkları karşı karşıya getiren bir anlayış olarakğ değerlendirdiklerini söylüyor. İlginç ötesi ilginç değil midir?  Düzeltilecek hiçbir yanı olmayan bir yaklaşım. Ancak daha da ilginç olanı, bölücü terör örgütüne öpücük gönderenlerin, bunun tam aksini, birliği ve bütünlüğü savunan insanları ğırkçı-bölücüğ olarak nitelemeleridir. Hani ğhırsız yeğin olunca ev sahibini bastırırmışğ ya o neviden bir durum. TTK Başkanı Halaçoğluğnun söylediklerinden yararlanmak yerine onu sözlerini ideolojik amaçları için saptıranlar, bilim bir yana kendi kimliğine de saygısı olmayanlardır. Ortalığı toza dumana bulayarak Prof. Dr. Halaçoğluğnun ortaya koyduğu gerçeklerin halka sirayet etmesini engellemek istemektedirler.  

Halaçoğlu özünde demek istiyor ki; Türkleşmiş Kürt, Kürtleşmiş Türkler var.  Tarihsel süreç içinde çok çeşitli nedenlerle Kürt ve Türkler iç içe girmişlerdir. Kürtler ve Tükler birbirlerinden kız almış, kız vermişler, ayrılmaz, bölünmez bir bütün haline gelmişlerdir. Süreç içerisinde malum nedenlerden dolayı bir çok Ermeni kendisini Kürt Alevi olarak göstermiştir.  Aynı şekilde kendisini Kürt olarak niteleyen Türkmenler de olmuştur. Bu sözlerin neresinde tarihi, insani ve ahlaki bir sakınca vardır? Son derece yerinde ve doğru bir tespittir. 

Kuşkusuz bölücülüğün revaç bulduğu bir yerde bütünlükten, benzerlikten ve birlikten söz edilmemesi gerekir. Türkiye medyası bozgunculuk, ayrımcılık ve nifak üretecek haberlere sazan gibi atlamaya bayılır. Bir de bu medyanın malum nedenlerden dolayı bir TüRK takıntısı vardır. ABDğdeki Meluncanlarğın köken itibarıyla Türk olduklarını söylemelerine Türkiye medyası önce inanamamış, ardından da onlarla dalga geçen magazin haberleri yapmışlardır. 

Malum medyanın takdirini çekecek yaklaşımların her şeyden önce ayrımcı ve bölücü olması gerekiyor. Onlara göre Türk ve Kürdü, Alevi ve Sünniğyi, sağcı ve solcuyu birbirine yakın, birbirinin içine girmiş, birbirinden pek de farkı olmayan olgular olarak görmek yanlıştır. Bunları birbirinden ayrı, birbiriyle bir araya gelmeleri imkansız, geçmişte birbirleriyle hiç ilişkileri olmamış, ayrı dünyalarda yaşayan, hatta birbirinin can düşmanı olan unsurlar olduğunu savunmak gerekir. Halaçoğlu konuşunca birilerinin kulağına su kaçmış olabilir. Hani ğacaba benim kimliğim de ortaya çıkar mı?ğ türünden. Birilerinin de ezberi fena halde bozulmuş olabilir. Onlar, gerçekleriyle yüzleşmek yerine saldırmayı uygun bulmuş olabilirler. Bütün bunlara aldırmadan Prof. Dr. Halaçoğlu elindeki tarihi, demografik ve sosyolojik verileri kamuoyuna açıklamaya devam etmelidir.*

----------


## bozok

Realiteyi tanıyalım  

*Ahmet GüRSOY 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 25/08/2007*  

* ğKürt realitesini tanıdıktanğ sonra bu realitenin neyi içerdiğini bilmeye hakkımız yok mu? Hükümetimizin alenen ve resmen tanıdığı Kürt realitesinin ğrealiğ nedir?  Söz konusu olan bu ğreal (gerçek) olanığ  toplumsal mesele olarak nasıl anlamlandıracak ve eğer bir çözümsüzlük ise nasıl çözeceğiz?

Düşünün bir kere!

Reali bilmiyorsunuz.

Nasıl bilmediğiniz şey ve nesneler hakkından hüküm vereceksiniz?

Halaçoğlu haklı.

Onun tek kusuru, belirli bir strateji çizerek önce kısa bir makale, sonra bilimsel bir toplantıda yine bilim adamlarına elindeki verileri açıklamaması olabilir ki, Sayın Halaçoğlu esasında böyle bir tartışmayı hesaplamadığı için bilim adamı saflığı içinde kendisini dinleyenlere görüşünü açıklamış.

Sonrasını biliyorsunuz.

Dikkat ettiniz mi bilmem. Türkiyeğde her şeye ve özellikle de gerçeklere tahammülsüz, ondan kaçan ve aynı zamanda korkan, üstelik kendisine de aydın diyen garip bir topluluk var.

İstemezük!

Neden istemiyorsun ey devşirme!

Senin dönme olduğunu herkes biliyor. Bırak yeni nesil de anlasın!
Halaçoğlu Hocağnın yapacağı çok önemli bir kaç husus daha var. üncelikle kitabını en kısa zamanda bitirip baskıya vermek. Sonra da, basın ve siyaset cenahında soyu kırık kaç kişi varsa hepsinin dosyasını alem-i cihanın önüne koymak.

üğrenme özgürlüğümüz bunu gerektiriyor.

Hakikati bilelim.

üstelik ülkede resmi bilgileri dilekçeyle öğrenme hakkımızı yeni elde etmişken kimin ne olduğunu anlayalım.

Lakin bir kısım zevat feveran ediyor.

Olmaz.

Yapamazsınız.

Atın bu adamı dışarı. 

Vurun konuşturmayın.

Niye kardeşim, niye konuşturmayıp vurmamız gerekiyor?

Siz değil misiniz Kürtçe okullarda ikinci dil olsun diyen. Siz değil misiniz, demokratik toplum bütünleşmesi ancak etnik kimlikleri tanımaktan geçer diyen?

üyle ise bırakınız kim kimdir ve gerçekte ne kadar Kürt vardır bilelim.

Ey devşirme ve dönme takımı, korkunun ecele faydası yoktur; bu bir. 

İki: Kürtleşen Türkler gerçeği tam anlamıyla ortaya konulduğunda, hakikat güneşi aşiretleri aydınlattığında PKK terörü hem anlamsızlaşacak ve hem de sapmalar düzene girecektir.

Ne yazık ki Selçukluğnun saray dilini Farsça yapmasının acı bedellerini bugün dahi tarih bize ödetmektedir. Sarayda Alp Arslan gibi yerli ve Türk isimlerin zamanla Key Kubatğa dönmesiyle köklerden sapıldığı açıkça ortaya çıkmış, bunun yansıması olarak da bölgede devlet ilişkilerini yürütmek isteyen kendi milletini yarı Türkçe yarı Farsça konuşan kırma dil ile konuşur yaparak Kürtleştirmiştir.

Asırlar sonra gelen Safevi çatışması da tuzu biberi olmuştur.

Milli dil politikası olmayan devletlerin, milli birlik politikaları da olmaz ya da o toplumun her zaman aklı karışıktır.

Halaçoğlu meselesi bunun en tipik örneğidir.

Hoca ğOsmanlı tapu tahrir defterlerinden on yıllık çalışmamğ diyor, berikiler: ğvurun, susturun, konuşturmayınğ diyerek bilime, bilgiye ve belgeye savaş açıyor.

Böyle bir durumda hangi cümleyi yazarsak, cehaleti ve gericiliği en iyi bir biçimde anlatmış oluruz? 

Bilen varsa söylesin. Sözün bittiği yer, cehaletin göreve başladığı zamandır.
İşte o zaman bu zamandır.

ğKürt realitesini tanıyoruzğ ama realitenin ne olduğunu, hangi boyutta seyrettiğini, miktarını, değerini, özelliklerini bilmek istemiyoruz.

Ey gerçek! Benim ülkemde bir kaç kendini bilmez seni kovuyor diye alınma. ğRealiteyeğ  açık olanlar da var. 

Sahi başka ne demişti Halaçoğlu Hoca?

ğ100 bin de Ermeni dönmesi var. Listesi elimdeğ  

Hey siz!

Siz ğistemezükçülerğ.  İlme, bilgiye ve belgeye itirazı olanlar ve ey soruyu kırık olup da Türkğe Türk yurdunda bunalım yaratanlar..

Ne dersiniz?

Bu realiteyi de tanıyalım mı?

İyi ki varsın Halaçoğlu. 

*

----------


## bozok

Hain Kanco'nun torunu, hangi siyasi partinin genel başkanı?   

*Arslan BULUT 
[email protected] 
Yazı Tarihi: 25/08/2007 

Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun ğBugün kendisini Kürt kabul eden bazı aşiretler, 16ğncı yüzyıl Osmanlı vergi kayıtlarında Türkmen aşireti olarak gösteriliyorğ  ve ğ1915 tehcirinde bazı Ermeniler, kendilerini Kürt Alevi olarak göstererek ülkede kaldılarğ şeklinde özetlenen ve tamamen araştırmaya dayanan tespitlerine sert tepki gösterenlere dikkat etmek gerekir. 
Aslında her iki konu da bizim için yeni değildir. Bu sütunda da defalarca gündeme getirilmiştir. Bize de tepki gösterilmişti ama Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun bu tespitleri, Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı sıfatı ile açıklaması, bazı insanları paniğe sürükledi! 

ünce bazı hatırlatmalarda bulunalım: 

* * * 

Almanyağda Türklerin düzenlediği bir toplantıda Prof. Dr. Hasan Köni, ğErmeni meselesiğ  başlıklı bir konuşma yapmış ve şöyle demişti: 

ğTehcir sırasında, yerinden olmamak için ğconvertğ  olan yani Müslümanlığa dönen Ermeniler de var. Bunların kim olduğunu bilemiyoruz. Sayıları 300-400 bin kişi. Ayrıca dönmüş Museviler ve dönmüş Rumlar da var. Bunları maalesef Türkiye Cumhuriyeti kendi vatandaşlarını rahatsız etmemek için açıklamıyor. Belki de devletin içinde de yüksek rütbeye gelmiş, Ermeni kökenli dönmüş insanlarımız var.ğ  

Yaşar Canca ise şu hatırlatmada bulunmuştu: 

ğHrant Dink, bir Ermenistan gezisinde oradaki muhataplarınağ Siz 1.5 milyon kişiden bahsediyorsunuz. Oysa ayni dönemde yaklaşık 500 bin Ermeni, din değiştirip Türk olmuştu. Bunları neden dikkate almıyorsunuz?ğ diye sordu. Muhatabı da ğBu konunun gündeme gelmesi, davamıza zarar verirğ  cevabını verdi. 

Dink, bir yazısında Atatürkğün manevi kızı Sabiha Gökçenğin yetim Ermenilerden olduğunu ve bu konuda elinde belgeler yazdı ve kıyamet koptu. Dink, ğElimde belgeler varğ diyordu. Peki bu bilgiye ulaşan Dink, başka hangi bilgi ve belgelere ulaşmıştı. Acaba kim veya kimler toplumu aldatma açısından kendini hangi kimlikle saklı tutuyordu?ğ 

* * * 


ğHrantğla geçen günlerğ başlıklı yazısında Oral üalışlar, ilginç anılarını yazdı. 

ğGece Arguvanğın Kürt köylerinden birinde, muhtarın damında sofra kurulmuştu. Zeynep Oral da yanımızda.. Arguvanlı devrimcilerle sohbet koyulaştıkça, itiraflar da başlamıştı. Hrantğın varlığı sanki insanları itirafa zorluyordu. Anneannesinin, babaannesinin Ermeni gelin olduğunu söyleyenler sıraya dizildiler. (...) Yıllar önceydi. Trabzon yakınlarındaki bir köye gitmiştik. Yarı yıkık kiliseye ve çevresindeki eski binalara baktı. Ermenice yazıları bize tercüme etti. O binaların içinde yaşayan insanlarla konuştu. Bizi geçmiş yolculuklara çıkardı.ğ 

* * * 


Bunların dışında bir de Ziya Gökalpğın ğşaki İbrahim Paşa Destanığ var! Kendi memleketi Diyarbakırğa sürgüne gönderilen Ziya Gökalp, bölgede güvenliği sağlamak için kurulmuş Hamidiye Alaylarığnın başındaki Milli Aşiret Reisi şakir İbrahim Paşağnın adının karıştığı soygun ve baskın olayları karşısında halkı direnmeye davet etti ve eyleme yöneltti. Ziya Gökalp ve arkadaşlarının önderliğinde halk, telgrafhaneyi ele geçirerek saraya telgraflar çekti. Hükümet İbrahim Paşa ve alaylarını bölgeden uzaklaştırmak zorunda kaldı (1907). Gökalp, ilk eseri olan şaki İbrahim destanında bu olayı anlatır. Destanda Hamidiye Alayları içinde bir yüzbaşı Hüseyin vardır ki alayın katibi ve sancaktarıdır. Aslen Mardinğe bağlı Derik ilçesinin Kasrıkanco köyündendir ve yezididir. Destanda halkı soyanların elebaşısı olarak ğHain Kancoğ adıyla geçer! Bilin bakalım, Hain Kancoğnun torunu, bugün hangi siyasi partinin genel başkanıdır?*

----------


## bozok

Hrant Dinkğin katlinden, Halaçoğluğna

*Aytun üIRAY
[email protected]
internethaber
25 Ağustos 2007*  



*Hrant Dink"in katledilmesi, aslında Türkler üzerinde yürütülen beyin yıkama projesinin başarısı için neler yapılacağının kanıtıydı.


Türklerin Türk olmalarından bile utanmalarının..



Tüm değer yargılarının saçma olduğunu göstermenin zamanı gelmişti de geçiyordu bile!



ğüyle ki, Türk insanına, (tarihiyle)yüzleşme adı altında dayatılan, tarihin en tiksindirici yalanını kabul etme koşuluyla ödeyebileceği bir borç çıkarılmıştığ  diyor (21.Yüzyıl Dergisi,Sayı:2) Melih Yürüşen. 


Ermeni soykırımını tanımak!



***



ğBunun en açık, en utanç verici kanıtını, Dink"in cenaze törenini "Bir Millet Hoyratça Susturduğu Evladına Ağlıyor" manşetiyle haber yapan Referans gazetesi vermiştir.ğ  



Gazetenin manşeti o kadar aşağılayıcıydı ki...



  ğMedya grubunun patronu, yayın yönetmenine bu işteki vebalini ve sorumluluğunu hafifletmek isteyen bir mektup yazmak zorunluluğunu hissetmişti.ğ   



***



Referans gazetesinin manşeti -BOP"çuların- asıl niyetlerini ele vermişti ama, okumasını bilenlere: 



ğDink suikastı Türklerin ortak işlediği bir suçtur!ğ  demeye getiriliyordu.



İnsanımızdan açıkça, ğbir "ermiş"in ruh yüceliğine ve bilgeliğine sahip bir insanı hep birlikte öldürdüysek, kim bilir 1915"te Ermenilere neler yapmışızdır. üyleyse kendimizi bağışlatmak için tarihimizle yüzleşelim. Canını hep birlikte almamızdan kaynaklanan borcumuzu ödeyelim"ğ denmesi istenmiştir. 



ğTürkiye"de Hitler öncesi Almanyasının siyasi iklimiğnin oluştuğu ima edilmiştir utanmadan. (Cinayetten bir süre önce başlayan, "Yükselen Milliyetçilik" ve Hitler"in Kavgam isimli kitabının ne kadar çok satıldığına dair yayınları hatırlayın.) 

Yani milliyetçilik iyi bir şey değildir!



Bilinç altına gönderilen mesajlar bunlardı ve bir taşla kaç kuş vuruyorlardı kimbilir.



***



Hrant Dink cinayeti ve sonrasında yaşananlar, ğTürkiye"nin Bir Büyüme Görüntüsü Altında Birleşik Bir Kürt Devleti İçin Yeniden Yapılandırılması Projesiğ  ne karşı kolektif bir siyasi tavrın ortaya çıkmasını engellemekti.



üyleyse iş şansa bırakılamazdı.



ğErmeni soykırımının olmadığınığ belgeler ile ispat etmeye çalışan ve dünya çapında ses getiren bilim adamları ya korkutulmalı...



Ya da küçük düşürülmeliydi ki sözlerine kimse kulak asmasın.



üstelik o bilim adamlarından biri Türk Tarih Kurumu'nun başında ise...



Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu"nun ğkatli vaciptiğ artık!*

----------


## bozok

Dönme listesi yakılsın  

25 Ağustos 2007 Cumartesi 09:34

*Halaçoğlu'nun dönme listesine tepki var. CHP'li vekil üzbolat çağrıda bulundu.
CHP Kahramanmaraş Milletvekili Durdu üzbolat, Türk Tarih Kurumu (TTK) Başkanı Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun elinde olduğunu söylediği ğdönmeğ listesininğ imha edilmesini istedi. 

üzbolat, Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğa verdiği yazılı soru önergesi vererek TTK Başkanı Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun açıklamalarına tepki gösterdi. 

Halaçoğluğnun bölge ve köken ayrımı yaptığını ileri süren üzbolat, ğKürt ve Alevi yurttaşlarımızı dinler arasında kin ve düşmanlığı tahrik eden bir çalışması son günlerde basında yer almıştır. Bu çalışma hangi amaçla yapılmıştır? Böyle bir çalışma yapılmasını isteyen kişi ve kurumlar var mıdır? diye sordu. 

Başbakan Erdoğanğın söz konusu araştırmayı görüp görmediğini soran Durdu üzbolat, kökenleri sorgulanan ve fişlenen kişilerden görevlerinde ve konumlarında değişiklik yapılanlar olup olmadığının açıklanmasını istedi. 

Başbakan Erdoğanğa ğSizin kökeniniz de sorgulanmış olabileceğini düşünüyor musunuz? diye soran üzbolat, söz konusu çalışmanın ğtek tip insan yaratmağ anlayışına hizmet ettiğini savundu. 

üzbolat, söz konusu listenin imha edilmesi ve Başbakan Erdoğanğın Alevi, Kürt ve Ermeni vatandaşlardan özür dilemesi gerektiğini kaydetti.*

----------


## bozok

Yusuf Halaçoğlu'na Yargısız İnfaz Yapılıyor!  

*Avşarelleri Dergisi /ANKARA, 
26 Ağustos 2007 Pazar 


18 Ağustos 2007 tarihinde Avşarelleri Dergisinin tertip ettiği Uluslararası "Türk Tarihinde ve Kültüründe Avşarlar"  Sempozyum konuşmasında kendisini Kürt sananların aslen Türkmen ve Ermeni kökenli olduğunu açıklayan Halaçoğlun'a gelen tepkilere karşı Avşarelleri Dergisi bir bildiri yayınlayarak organize saldırıları ve suçlamalara maruz kalan TTK başkanı Prof.Dr. Halaçoğlu'nun yalnız bırakmayarak, destek verdi.

Avşarelleri Dergisi'nin Bildiri metini şöyle:

Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof.Dr.Yusuf HALAüOĞLU'nun 18 Ağustos 2007 tarihinde Avşarelleri Dergisinin tertip ettiği Uluslararası "Türk Tarihinde ve Kültüründe Avşarlar"  Sempozyumu Açılış Konuşmasında ifade ettiği bir sözün bir kısmının alınıp, farklı yorumlanması neticesinde, sanki Kürtler ve Alevilere karşıymış gibi bir tertip ile Sayın başkana haksız saldırılar yapılmaktadır.

Sayın HALAüOĞLU, ilgili konuşmasında:


"... Nitekim biz zaman içerisinde geçmiş dönemlerdeki araştırmalarda şunu gördüm ki; aslında Kürt dediğimiz birçok insan aslında Türkmen asıllıdır. Yapısal olarak söylüyorum ama bununla beraber bir şey daha ifade ediyorum. Söyleyeceğim şeyler fantezi değil. Bugün Kürt dediğimiz birçok insan, hatta ve hatta Kürt-Alevi olarak bilinen birçok insan Ermeni dönmeleridir. PKK nın ve TİKKO'nun içinde yer alan birçok insan da bizim zannettiğimiz gibi PKK veya TİKKO hareketi bir Kürt hareketi değil. Bütün bunları yabancı arşiv belgeleri o tarihte yapılmış birtakım araştırmalardan söylüyorum .." demişti.


Bu ifadenin bir kısmının alınıp çarpıtılarak adeta Sayın HALAüOĞLU ve onun şahsında Türk Milletine karşı hain çevrelerce bir sindirme politikası uygulanmaktadır.

Sayın HALAüOĞLU'nun konuşmasında inancı, mezhebi veya yaşadığı coğrafya ne olursa olsun "hiç bir Türk'ün incinmesine" yol açacak ifadeler görülmemektedir. Tam tersine onların içine çöreklenmiş hain odakları belgelerle bilimsel olarak Türk Kamuoyuna açıklamasından dolayı düğmeye basılmış ve aynı yerden beslenen, Türk Milletine ve Devletine düşman odaklarca Sayın HALAüOĞLU'nu yok etme ve sindirme kampanyası başlatılmıştır. Stratejik bir manevra ve saldırıyla, Alevi ve Kürt yurttaşlarımızı kışkırtarak, bazı siyasal merkezleri ve kuruluşları organize bir kampanyada buluşturarak kendilerine büyük bir engel olarak gördükleri Sayın HALAüOĞLU'nu susturmak istemektedirler.

Böylece bir taraftan Ermeni Soykırım iddialarına karşı duran kesimlere darbe vurarak intikam alacaklar, diğer taraftan Türk Tarih Kurumu gibi önemli bir kurumun milli bilinç zemininde faaliyetini engelleyecekler, kendi zihniyetlerine uygun gayri milli yeni bir yönetimin iş başına gelmesinin kapılarını açmış olacaklardır.

Alevi kardeşlerimiz bu ülkenin ve Milletimizin en önemli tarihi ve kültürel varlıklarından birini temsil ediyorlar, Aleviler yüzyıllar önce Orta Asya'dan intikal eden, Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesi sürecinde yer alan, özbe öz Türk'ler oldukları tarihi ve sosyolojik bir gerçektir. Bu tarihi ve sosyolojik gerçeği bir bilim adamı olarak Türk ve dünya kamuoyuna çok kapsamlı bir çalışmayla ortaya koyan Sayın HALAüOĞLU, birilerinin plan ve projelerini engellemektedir. 2007 sonunda bitirilecek 8 ciltlik çok kapsamlı araştırma ile Türkiye'deki herkesin soyağacı çıkarılacak ve böylece herkes aslını öğrenecektir. PKK, TİKKO vb. gibi terör örgütlerinin kimler tarafından yönetildiğini herkes bilecek ve bu örgütlere katılan kandırılmış gençlerimiz de uyanacaklardır.

Tarih biliminin kaynaklarından en önemlisi yazılı belgelerdir. HALAüOĞLU'nun yaptığı, konu ile ilgili yazılı belgeleri kamuoyu ile paylaşmaktan başka bir şey değildir.

Sayın Prof. Dr. Yusuf HALAüOĞLU, ülkemizi bölüp parçalayanların nasırına basmış olmalı ki bu kadar gürültü kopartılıyor. Ancak Türk Milleti üzerinde oyun oynamak isteyenler ne kadar gürültü koparırlarsa koparsınlar emellerine asla ulaşamayacaklardır!

Türk Milleti ve onun temsilcisi dernek, vakıf ve diğer sivil toplum örgütleri olarak Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof.Dr.Yusuf HALAüOĞLU'na yapılan organize saldırıları ve suçlamaları şiddetle reddediyor, kendisine sonuna kadar destek olduğumuzu Türk ve Dünya kamuoyuna ilan ediyoruz.

Avşarelleri Dergisi*

----------


## bozok

Halaçoğlu ne dedi, ne demedi?  

*Ruhat Mengi 
[email protected] 
28.08.2007 



Birkaç gündür yazacağım ama yine gündem o kadar dolu ve hızla akıyor ki sıra gelmedi. İyi de oldu. ğMilliyet Pazarğda çıkan İlber Ortaylı röportajında Ortaylığnın söylediklerini de okumuş oldum.

TTK Başkanı Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun Kürtlerle ilgili konuşmasına ğistifasını istemeye varanğ öyle sert eleştiriler yapıldı ki açıklamaları ne olursa olsun, Orhan Pamukğun tek cümlede ğErmeni soykırımı ve PKK cinayetlerini Türkiyeğye maletmesineğ  ifade özgürlüğü açısından arka çıkanların bu tepkiyi göstermesi bana çelişkili geldi. Düşünecek olursanız gerçekten de beğendiğiniz düşüncenin ifadesine özgürlük, beğenmediğinize saldırı pek de demokrat bir tavır olmasa gerek.

Kendisini arayarak yazılanların tümüyle doğru olup olmadığını sordum. O da söze ğYaptığım açıklamaları dinlemediler bile... Yanlış haberleri düzelttim, konuşma metnini, hatta videosunu siteye koydum (ttk.org.tr) onlara da bakmadılar. Tamamen yargısız infaz yapıldı. Nerede kaldı ifade özgürlüğü, nerede bilimsel araştırma özgürlüğüğ diyerek başladı.

Sonra ğBenim söz ettiğim bilimsel sonuçların ırkçılık olduğunu söyleyenler Türk-Kürt ayırımı üzerinde neden bu kadar duruyorlar veya Türkiyeğdeki diğer etnik gruplar yapmazken Kürtler neden mutlaka ırklarının ayrı gözetilmesini istiyorlarğ  dedi. Gazetelerin konuşmasını ğAlevi Kürtlerin hepsi Ermenidirğ veya ğBütün Kürtler Türkmendirğ demiş gibi verdiğini oysa gerçeğin tamamen farklı olduğunu anlattı.

İki örnek vererek... Birincisi; İrene Melikof isimli araştırmacı yazar... Alevilerle ilgili ğEfsaneden Gerçeğeğ ve ğTürkler, Kürtler, Alevilerğ  isimli iki kitabında Kürt Aleviliğine dönmüş Ermenilerden söz etmiş.

İkincisi 1919ğda Ermeni Birliği Delegasyon Başkan Yardımcısı ve ABD Diyarbakır Başkonsolosu Thomas Mıgırdıçyanğın raporu. Bu raporda Ermeni aşireti olup Kürt aşireti ismi alanların listesi varmış.

ğBunların daha önce araştırılmış ve yayınlanmış konular olduğunu, 1996ğda Nokta dergisinde de ğKürtleşen Türkmenlerğ diye bir araştırma yayınlandığını ve kimsenin itiraz etmediğiniğ  söyleyen Yusuf Halaçoğlu kendisinin ise ğErmenilerin bir kısmı da Kürt Alevisi olarak kaldığ, ğKendilerini Kürt olarak gören bazı vatandaşların da araştırmalarda Türkmen olduğu ortaya çıktığ  dediğini anlattı.

Basında ğAlevi Kürtler Ermenidirğ veya ğKürtler Türkmendirğ şeklinde verilen konuşmada sansasyonel, tepki yaratacak başlık bulma isteği mi rol oynamıştır bilemeyiz. Ama Prof. İlber Ortaylığnın Milliyetğteki sözleri de bir yanlışlık, haksızlık olduğunu doğruluyor.

Ortaylı ğHalaçoğluğnun yazdığı makale ve tebliğlerin bilimle ters düşen hiçbir yanı yoktur, bilimsel dergi ve yayınların bu gibi konuları ele alması gerekir. Yanlış olan bu gibi akademik çalışmaların sokağa yanlış olarak götürülmesidir. Maalesef bazı gazeteci arkadaşlarımız duyduklarını doğru kaydetmiyor, bazı politikacılar ise yanlış yorumla gürültü çıkarmayı iş ediniyor.ğ  

Bu olay böyle, bilimsel açıklamalara biraz daha sabırlı ve dikkatli yaklaşmak, ırkçılık yapılmamasını isterken ırkçılığın alasını yapmamak, ifade özgürlüğünü de ğherkes içinğ istemek gerekiyor.

Yusuf Halaçoğlu Yahudilerin Ermeni soykırım iddiasını kabulü konusunda ise; ğO zaman önce ABDğde Bostonğdaki Taşnak arşivlerini açıp incelesin ve öyle karar versinler. Bu karar keyfi verilecek bir karar olamazğ  diyor.

Türk Hükümeti seçimlerle oyalanmayı bırakmak, harekete geçmek için daha kimlerin kabul etmesini bekliyor acaba?*

----------


## bozok

"KİMSE YANLIşSIN DİYEMİYOR"  

*29.08.2007 
Objektifhaber

Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof. Dr. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, "Hiç kimse çıkıp da ğHalaçoğluğnun söyledikleri yanlıştırğ  diyemiyor. Sadece ğIrkçılık yapıyorğ  diyorlar. Benim yaptığım bir bilimsel gerçekliktir. Hiç kimseden çekincem yoktur" dedi. 

üukurovalılar Derneği, Türkiyem Topluluğu, Kastamonulular Derneği ve Büyük Anadolu Birliği üyelerinden oluşan bir grup, üzerinde Türk bayrağı motifli bir çelenk ve Türk Bayrakları ile Türk Tarih Kurumuğna yürüdüler. 

Grubun temsilcilerini makamında kabul eden Halaçoğlu, sözlerinin iki gazete tarafından çarpıtıldığını savundu. Halaçoğlu, daha önceki açıklamasında "Bugün kendini Kürt olarak bilen pek çok insan 16ğncı yüzyıl kayıtlarına göre Türkmen görünüyor. Kendilerini Alevi-Kürt olarak gösteren Aleviler de var. TİKKO ve PKK içindeki pek çok kimse de bunlardandır" dediğini ve Türk-Kürt çatışmasının yapay olduğunu söylediğini aktardı. 

Sözlerinin ardından bu konuların tartışılmaya başladığını ifade eden Halaçoğlu, gazetelerin "Haksızlık yapmışız. Türk milletinden özür dileriz" demesini beklediğini kaydetti. 

Bazı kesimlerin "Anadoluğda yaşayan 1,5 milyon Ermeni nereye gitti?" diye sorduğunu ve kendisinin de bir bilim adamı olarak bu konuyu araştırdığını belirten Halaçoğlu, elde ettiği bilgileri toplumla paylaştığını söyledi. Halaçoğlu, "Benim yaptığım bir bilimsel gerçekliktir. Hiç kimseden çekincem yoktur. Tartışmak isteyenler buyursun. Tek başıma belgeleri ile ortaya koyarım. Benim yaptığım araştırmaların temeli 1912-1920 yılları arasına dayanıyor. Yok edildiği söylenen Ermenilere ne oldu? Brezilyağdan Avrupağya gidenlere kadar tespitini yaptım. Doğal olarak Türkiyeğde kalanların da tespitini yaptım. Amerikağdaki bütün limanlardaki yolcu defterlerini tek tek inceledik. Bunları çıkarmak ırk araştırması mıdır?"  diye konuştu. 

Bazı kesimlerin "elindeki listeyi yaksın" dediklerini kaydeden Halaçoğlu, "Hiç arşiv belgesi yakılır mı? Benim elimdeki fotokopileri yaktım diyelim, başkaları ortaya çıkarmayacak mı?"  dedi. 

"üldü"  denilen Ermenilerin ölmediğini ortaya çıkardığını ifade eden Halaçoğlu, "Bununla bütün Ermenilerin iddiaları havada kalıyor" dedi. Yusuf Halaçoğlu, "Bana ğİstifa etğ diyorlar. Tarih metodolojisine aykırı ne söyledim de istifa edecek mişim?"  diye konuştu. 
*

----------


## bozok

Sn.HALAüOĞLU'nu ANLAMAK

*Süheyl üobanoğlu
İnternetajans
25.08.2007



Sözde soykırım yalanlarını çürüten Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof.Dr.Yusuf HALAüOĞLU , Kayseri'de yaptığı bir konuşmada 1500-1600 yıllarına dayanan araştırmalarını söyleyince kıyamet koptu. 


Ne demişti ; göçebe hayatı yaşıyan 41.297 aşiret içinde 37.706 Türkmen , 166 Moğol , 4.455 Avşar , 90 Arap ve 2.287 Kürt aşireti bulunuyor. Aslen Ermeni olan bazı insanların Birinci Dünya Harbinde Osmanlı idaresince uygulanan tehcirden kurtulabilmek ve Anadolu'da kalabilmek için  kendilerini Kürt Alevi olarak gösterdiğini belirtmiş ve Türkiye'de Alevilerin % 99 'unun Türkmen olduğunu söylemiştir. Bunun da 8-10 yıllık bilimsel bir çalışma sonucu olduğunu açıklamış. Bölücü terör örgütü PKK ve TİKKO'nun aslında kimliklerinin tartışmalı olduğunu , hizmet ettikleri amacın daha iyi anlaşılması gerektiğini anlatmış , yalanmı ? 



Bu teröristler küresel güç odakları tarafından yönlendirlmiyormu?  üyle olmasa Avrupada nasıl bu kadar rahat hareket ederler. ABD Irakta PKK 'ya niye müdahelede bulunmaz ve Türk askerinin müdahelesine sıcak bakmaz ? Yunanistan , niye terörist kampları açarak barındırı eğitir ve terörist başını elçiliklerinde saklar , Kıbrıs Rum pasaporu verir ve kendi ajanlarının refakatinde Nijeryaya gönderir. Daha çok ülke sayabiliriz. 


Gerçeklerin açıklanmasından rahatsız olan yıkıcı , bölücü , hain ve işbirlikçilerle birkısım yabancı güçler , emperyalist projelerinde kullanacakları argümanların açığa çıkması nedeniyle hesapları bozulduğundan çok rahatsız olmuşlar , Sn.Halaçoğlu'nun görevden alınmasını veya istifasını talep etmişlerdir. 


Kendi devletine , devletinin kurucusuna , ordusuna , milli ve manevi değerlerine her türlü hakaret , iftira ve çamur atmak serbest ama bilimsel gerçekleri açıklamak suç.Yıllardır birtakım , komşu , dost ve müttefiklerimizin gizli servisleri ve hatta politikacıları tarafından iç işlerimize müdaheleler yapılmakta , öz be öz Türk olan insanlarımız azınlık kapsamına alınmaya çalışılmakta , alt kimlik-üst kimlik tartışmaları yaratılarak , etnik ve din bazlı çatışmalara itilmek suretiyle bölünüp parçalanmaya çalışılmakta . Sen bunlara seyirci kalacak ve belki de destekliyeceksin ama gerçeklere karşı kelle istiyeceksin. 


Bu işin bir de sayıları belki de yüzbinlere varan Ermeni yetimler (evlatlıklar) sayfası vardır. Bugün torunları köklerini bulmak için internette site bile kurmuşlardır.üoğu yerli müslümanlarla evlendirilmiş , aile , iş , güç sahibi olmuştur. Hani çok abarttıkları gerçekdışı soykırım rakamları var ya olaya bir de bu açıdan bakalım ne çıkıyor. Kendilerini alevi-kürt gösterenlerle , ermeni evlatlıkları da ekleyin gerçeğe biraz daha yaklaşırsınız. 


Olmayan bir suçla  Türkler mahkum ettirilmek istenmekte ve geçmişin hesabı sorulmaya çalışılmaktadır. Savaşın zor şartları , o günkü teknolojik ve ekonomik imkansızlıklar , göçedilen yolun uzunluğu ve kış şartları belki bazı kayıplara neden olmuştur. Acıdır ama yağma ve saldırıları yapanlar malesef bölgedeki bazı kürt aşiretlerdir. Fatura Osmanlı Devletine kesilmiştir. Osmanlı cepheden cepheye yetişmeye çalışıyor tabiri caizse yedi düvele karşı savaşıyor. Dahiliye nezaretini (İç işleri bakanlığının yazılı tüm emirlerine ve aldığı tedbirlere rağmen elde olmıyan nedenlerle bazı sıkıntılar var. Ermeni çetecilerden çok çekmiş olan bazı yerli Kürtler, intikal yollarına ve göç kollarına saldırmış yağma ve talan yapmışlardır.Cephelerdeki sıkıntı nedeniyle Osmanlı geri bölge emniyetine yeterli güç ayıramamış olabilir. Zaten gücü olsa Ermeni çetecilerden kendini ikmal yollarını koruyacak. 


Peki Balkanlar'da , Anadolu'da ve Ortadoğu'da bizim yaşadığımız  Rum ,Ermeni , Bulgar , Sırplar tyarafından yapılan soykırımlar, malı mülkü elinden alınarak zorla göçettirilen yüzbinler , parçalanmış aileler , yok edilen ve halen dahi yok edilmeye devam edilen tarihi ve kültürel mirasımız ne olacak ? 21 .nci yüzyılda dahi Bosna'da , Kosova'da yaşanan soykırım ve AB üyesi Yunanistan'ın anlaşmalara rağmen Batı Trakya Türk azınlığa karşı uyguladığı asimilasyon ve sürgün politikası , Irak'ta Türkmenlerin yaşadığı zulüm ne olacak. Doğu Türkistan'da üin'in insanlık dışı uygulamaları ne olacak? Hiç bunları konuşan yok. Değerli işbirlikçi medyamıza , satılmış yazar ve çizerlerimizle aydınlarımıza soruyorum. 


Türkiye Cumhuriyeti , Osmanlının mirası üzerine kurulmuştur. Tabidir ki imparatorluğu oluşturan çok dinli , çok mezhepli , çok dilli , çok kültürlü , çok etnisiteli hatta çok ırklı bir yapıydı. Bunlar Cumhuriyetin kurucu unsuru oldular. Zatan büyük ünder M.Kemal Atatürk "NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE" ve "TüRKİYE CUMHURİYETİNİ KURAN HALKA TüRK DENİR" sözleriyle her kafa karışıklığını gidermiş , herkesi vatandaşlık bağıyla birinci sınıf Türk vatandaşı olarak kabul etmiştir. Bazı aklıevveller !!! (siz biliyorsunuz onları !!! ) kalkmış siz ne mutlu Türküm derseniz insanlara karşı bölücülük yaparsınız diyor.Bu sözden maksat ,hoşgörünün , sevginin , bağrına basmanın , eşitlik ve adaletle herkesi kucaklamanın ifadesidir. Anlamaktan acizler veya art niyetliler herhalde. 


Bu coğrafyada binlerce yıldır sayısını bilemediğim kadar çok uygarlık ve halklar yaşadı. Değişik yönlerde sayısız göçler yaşandı. Evliliklerle akrabalıklar ve yeni nesiller oluştu. Eskiler buhar olup uçmadı , yeniler de gökten gelmedi. 


Bu ülkeye vatandaşlık bağıyla bağlı , kendini bu halkın bir parçası kabul eden , yabancı güçlere kimliğini ve kişiliğini satmıyan , ülkemizin devleti ve milletiyle bölünmez bütünlüğünden yana olan , Ne Mutlu Türküm diyene anlayışına sahip çıkan herkes birinci sınıf vatandaştır ve her türlü fırsat ona açıktır. Bütün ülkelerde bu iş böyledir. Malesef bazı işbirlikçi ve hainler , ekonomik kaynakları herkesten daha fazla kullanarak semirdikleri halde yine de devletin kurucusuna , milli ve manevi değerlerine tarihi şahsiyetlerine hakaretten geri durmazlar. 


Sözü yine Büyük önder Atatürk'le bağlıyacağım. NE MUTLU TüRKüM DİYENE...Bu vesile 27 Ağustos günü hepbirlikte idrak edeceğimiz Berat kandilinizi kutlar , hayırlara vesile olmasını diler , nice kandilleri birlikte yaşamayı temenni ederim.*

----------


## bozok

Halaçoğlu'nun Açıklamaları ve Düşündürdükleri


*Sabahattin TALU 
Heddam.com
21 Eylül, 2007 




Türk Tarih Kurumu Başkanı Prof.Dr.Yusuf Halaçoğluğnun, geçtiğimiz 18 Ağustos günü, Kayseri'de düzenlenen, ğTürk Tarihinde ve Kültüründe Avşarlar Sempozyumuğ  başlıklı toplantıda yaptığı açılış konuşması büyük yankı uyandırdı. Bu yankı, destek de olmasına rağmen, ağırlıklı olarak, tepki şeklindeydi. Bazı kesimler tarafından ğBilim ve gerçek dışı açıklamalarla, ırkçılık, hatta kafatasçılık yapıldığı, toplumları birbirine düşürmeye çalışıldığığ  iddiaları dillendirildi.

üeşitli Kürt, Alevi ve Ermeni dernek ve oluşumları tarafından sert ve hatta rencide edici bir dille ifade edilen bu tepkilerin tamamı, Halaçoğluğnun ğSünni Kürtlerin Türkmen, Alevi Kürtlerin ise Ermeni dönmesi olduğuğ  iddia edilen söylemi üzerine odaklandı. Sözkonusu çevreler tarafından; ğHalaçoğluğnun söylemlerinin bilimsel olmadığı, ırkçı, kafatasçı, bölücü ve ayrımcı bu yaklaşım ile, Kürtler ve Alevilerin yok sayılmaya çalışıldığı, söylendiği gibi kendilerinin asla Ermeni olmadıkları, aslında bu iddiaların yeni olmayıp, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletiğnin 1930ğlu yıllardan bu yana sürdürdüğü gizli resmi politikalarının bir göstergesi olduğu, bunun, devletin resmi ağzından bir kez daha tekrarlandığığ yönünde açıklamalar yapılarak, Halaçoğluğnun hemen istifa etmesi ve başında bulunduğu kurumun da sorgulanması gerektiği hususları, çeşitli platformlarda ifade edildi.

Sosyolog Yazar İsmail Beşikçiğnin, konuya ilişkin olarak yapmış olduğu, ğNeden Kürtlerin kökenleri araştırılıyor ? Bu çok yanlış. İki kere iki dört ederğ şeklindeki eleştirisel tepkisi, tam bir bilim adamına yakışır cinsten, derin ve son derece anlamlı, örnek bir açıklama olarak karşımıza çıkıyor !

Halaçoğlu, gösterilen tepkilerden rahatsızlık duymuş olmalı ki, yanlı ve yanlış olarak değerlendirdiği eleştiri ve anlamalara açıklık getirmek amacıyla, ikinci bir açıklama yapmak zorunda kaldı. Halaçoğlu, basına yansıyan ve belli bir kesim tarafından tepki çeken konuşmasının bazı basın yayın organları tarafından manşet yapılarak çarpıtıldığını, yaptığı açıklamaların, Osmanlı ve ABD arşiv kaynaklarından elde edilen tarihi belgelere ve 10 yıllık bir süreci kapsayan bilimsel araştırmalara dayandığını belirtti. Buna göre; halihazırda Türkiyeğde yaşayan Sünni Kürtlerin % 30ğunun ve Alevilerin % 99ğunun aslen Türkmen, geride kalan ve kendilerini Kürt Alevi olarak bilenlerin ise gerçekte Ermeni olduklarının anlaşıldığını söyledi. Ermeni tehciri sırasında birçok Ermeni ailenin de kendilerini Kürt olarak göstererek Türkiyeğde kalmak istediklerinin, bu nedenle o dönemde Türkiyeğnin doğu ve güneydoğu bölgelerinde kalan birçok Ermeniğnin de, bölgedeki Türk aşiretlerinde olduğu gibi, uzun tarihsel süreç içerisinde ve bulunulan coğrafyanın etkisinde kalınarak, etkileşim ve kaynaşma sonucu Kürtleştiklerinin, Alevileştiklerinin görüldüğünü dile getirdi. ğAnadoluğda o dönemde 1.5 milyon Ermeni vatandaşın yaşadığı söyleniyor. Peki, bu 1.5 milyon insan şimdi neredeler, uçmadılar ya ?ğ diyen Halaçoğlu, elinde tarihi belgeler olduğunun ve yaptığı açıklamalarını her ortamda ispatlayabileceğinin altını çizdi.Açıklamasının devamında; sonradanlaşanların bir bölümünün hala eski Ermeni kimliklerini gizlice taşımaya devam ettiğini söyleyen Halaçoğlu, potansiyel bir tehlike oluşturan bu grubun içerisinden bazı şahısların, PKK ve TİKKO gibi terörist örgütler ve faaliyetleri içerisinde yer aldıklarını da kaydetti.

Bakın, Ermeniğdir değildir, Kürtğtür değildir, Aleviğdir değildir, Sünniğdir değildir. Bütün bunların hiçbir önemi yok aslında. üünkü hiçbiri ne suçtur ve ne de günahtır. Bu ülkede belli düşüncedeki bazı insanların, grupların bir kısmı, Ermeni olmadıkları halde, Hrant Dink olayında, ğHepimiz Ermeniyizğ diyerek sokaklara dökülmediler mi ! Peki şimdi bu insanların bir kısmı neden ğBiz Ermeni değiliz, asla olamayızğ diyorlar ! Ayrıca, olsanız ne olur, bunda gocunacak herhangi bir durum söz konusu değil ki. Eğer gocunuyorsanız, işte size aranıp da bulunamayacak mükemmel bir fırsat. Devletin resmi ağzı dediğiniz Halaçoğlu, ğElimde resmi belgeler var, hodri meydanğ diyor. 

Hem siz demiyor musunuz; ğT.C. tarafından bu durum, bize 80 yıldır dayatılıyor, inkar politikaları sürdürülüyorğ diye. Demek ki 80 yıldır derdinizi anlatamamışsınız, işte size derdinizi anlatma, yanlışları düzeltme fırsatı.  

Bölücülük yapılıyormuş, toplum kamplara bölünmeye çalışılıyormuş. Sorarım size; bu düşünceye sahip insanların, PKK başta olmak üzere etnik ve mezhepsel temele dayanan terör örgütleri ile ilgili benzer düşünceleri, iddiaları, kaygıları, dillendirdikleri hususları var mı acaba !

Eleştiri yağmuruna tutan ve adeta yargısız infaz eden bu kesimlerin hiçbirinden, şu ana kadar, ğMadem belgeleriniz var, gelin bunları ortaya koyarak tartışalım ve net bir sonuca ulaşalımğ şeklinde beklenen herhangi bir sesin çıkmaması, sanki biraz ğAteş olmayan yerden, duman çıkmazğ atasözünü akla getiriyor.*

----------

